# Fitting Stem & Crown



## liverbird (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello members, would appreciate help if possible, I have a case without a winding stem or crown,

I have some spare stems and crowns which I bought with a job lot, I now have a movement which will fit the case, Problem is it possible to put a stem and crown in the case and if so the best way to do it, Thanks in anticipation Les

:notworthy:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure how to go about this myself, as I am also fairly new to pocket watches, but have you looked in the Tinkerer's corner section? You may find an answer there. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Found this site and a section on cleaning and oiling a watch. There's a bit about removing the movement about half way down that may be of use to you.

http://thewatchguy.homestead.com/pages/repair.html


----------

